# I just like this picture



## BDBoop (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty cool.  I like it too.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 15, 2012)

Is that the 2013 _ORGANIC_ from government motors?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 15, 2012)

Old Rocks' ride?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Another beautiful shot.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 2, 2012)

BDBoop said:


>



Very cool!!!


----------



## kacunxx (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty cool. I like it too.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 5, 2012)

Reminds me of getting stoned in my '66 Beetle.


----------



## chikenwing (Nov 5, 2012)

BDBoop said:


>



I know where that bug is ,its off a road in upstate NY


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 5, 2012)

Good thing it's not ON a road.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 6, 2012)

Somewhere Fred Flintstone is saying......"Wilma, where the hell did I park that stupid car?"...


----------



## devonte (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi BDBooP nice pic i like it.


----------



## johnstephen1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome Pic keep it up.


----------

